# Diagnosis for Rosy Reds: Is it fungas or other?



## Giri (Feb 9, 2010)

Hello all, hope you are well. 

These Rosy Reds are going to be the death of me. As many of you know, these little fish are sold as feeder fish, and as such have very poor conditions. The local pet store i purchased from seemed to be taking fine care of their feeders, but I was wrong. Putting these guys in the NPT I've being using as a QT (currently waiting on the return of my bigger set-up) is a troublesome one. I purchased ten, hoping for the best, and used the bag method to introduce them to the tank. Everyone was content, and I waited to see if I would need to medicate. This was probably a poor choice, but I thought it best to stress these guys out as little as possible.

Everything is good day two, I take off for the night and return the next day to find 6 dead fish. I expected some loss, but this was a bit shocking. However, I chalked it up to the rather turbulent journey these guys had to go through (Cold outside, cab broke down, had to wait for the new one outside because we couldn't sit in the middle of the busy street safely). I start keeping a closer eye,nothing unusual is happening throughout the day and I lay down for a rather long nap. Upon waking, my lone rosy female is covered in what i first assumed was ich. My nap was about four hours, and her body was covered in it. Everyone was very helpful in chat, and i appreciate it greatly!

Buuuuut, she died, which I'm not shocked by considering that I was only able to treat via epsom salt.But, I realized something this morning upon waking. It's not an ich problem, it's fungal. Or, I think it's fungal. I've been trying to determine what the gill grew on my fish, but I'm having no luck.

Symptoms: Lethargic, slow moving, thin whitish film develops in some spots, others thick cottony white grows on fish body. Fast growing/spreading. Some spasms/ twitching seems to happen in the later stages.

Currently treating with heat and epsom salt. However, I need a bit of guidance on how to get rid of whatever was/is still lingering in my tank. I'm not sure what to do all things considered.

1. Size of tank? 10 gallons
2. Water parameters
a. Ammonia? 0
d. pH: 7 
e. Test kit? API separates ( My local store doesn't carry the master for some reason...Apologies for lack of nitrites/nitrates info)

3. Temperature? Typically 76, currently 83

4. FW (fresh water)

5. How long the aquarium has been set up? Approximately a month

6. Rosy Red Minnows, currently two, approximately two inches ( third currently missing and is about the size of my thumbnail). owned about five days

7. Were the fish placed under quarantine period (minus the first batch from the point wherein the tank is ready to accommodate the inhabitants)?
Currently in QT

8. a. Any live plants? Fake plants? Live plants, 2 Amazon swords, two Java ferns, on wisteria,two calomb and one marimo (moss ball)

b. Sand, gravel, barebottom? Sand, thin gravel layer.

c. Rocks, woods, fancy decors? Any hollow decors? A few larger rocks sit on the bottom.

9. a.Filtration?Whisper PF10 HOB filter
b. Heater? Fluval 50 watt (or what the wattage for the ten gallon is meant to be, I don't quite remember atm)

10. a. Lighting schedule? What lights are used?12- 13 hrs a day, compact florescent bulb (working on getting a better set-up)

b. Any sunlight exposure? How long? None.

11. a. Water change schedule? Once a week
b. Volume of water changed? 25%
c. Well water, tap water, RO water? Tap
d. Water conditioner used? Yup
e. Frequency of gravel/sand (if any) vacuumed? every three days or so, just as necessary

12. Foods? Omega one Natural Protein formula Freshwater Flakes
How often are they fed? Once a day

13. a. Any abnormal signs/symptoms? See above,please
b. Appearance of poop? Normal
c. Appearance of gills? Normal

14. a. Have you treated your fish ahead of diagnosis? Yes,Epsom Salt, Heat treatment

15. Insert photos of fish in question and full tank shot if necessary.Cannot, fish has passed away, no syptoms on other fish yet.


----------



## Giri (Feb 9, 2010)

right,well, not wanting to risk further issues I'm treating for a fungal problem, also picked up copper-safe just in case.


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

carefull with meds and plants, most don't mix well as in the plants will be nuked.


----------



## Giri (Feb 9, 2010)

Iis there anything else I can do? I can't make the fish suffer, but I don't know how to treat fungal and get it the gill outta my tank(and plants) without meds.

*edited because that sounded awful rude upon re-reading


----------



## Giri (Feb 9, 2010)

Right, thought I'd update. I stopped treating for awhile (to see if I could really discover the problem with these Rosy Red fish. I treated for all of 2 days) and everyone was acting fine. I continued heat treatment,just in case.

We're down to one fish now.

I still don't know what happened to the one, teeny fish.

I found the other gentleman dead this morning after some very erratic,odd behavior the night before. (Swimming in tiny circles, darting about madly, trying to jump from the tank, dwelling in odd spots, banging it's head on things) and it ended up with some sort of red patch on it's head( I think it was an internal wound though)

Now this fish is behaving oddly, and I'm cruising around websites and figure they have some sort of internal parasite.

Welp, I'm glad these guys didn't actually go to feeding another fish, god only knows what they would of given them.


----------

